# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  What Jobs did you have as a child?

## Flavor

I babysat for free my siblings  ::

----------


## Wishie

Dog walking

----------


## rabidfoxes

I worked in a clothing store when I was 14. It was owned by my dad's acquaintance and I think they pretended I was 16. I was supposed to be selling fairly expensive suits to men and I had no idea what I was doing. They'd turn up and ask: "I don't know what size I am but can you get me a suit my size?". I'd give them three suits of wildly varying sizes and just pray that one of them fits. It sucked. I never worked in a clothing store ever again.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I worked as a cashier in a fast food restaurant when I was 15.

----------

